# Bellum Fuzz Mk 1 schematic



## almondcity (Oct 30, 2021)

The schematic is a bit hard to read in the build doc, is there any way we can get a clearer image? 

Thanks


----------



## Robert (Oct 30, 2021)

Oh wow that's absolutely useless isn't it?

Try downloading it again, I've just re-exported it with higher resolution.


----------



## almondcity (Oct 30, 2021)

Huh. It looks the same on my end, though it could be my phone having issues


----------



## benny_profane (Oct 30, 2021)

almondcity said:


> Huh. It looks the same on my end, though it could be my phone having issues


Looks fine to me. Might be an issue on your end.


----------



## almondcity (Oct 30, 2021)

Roger, I'll check on my computer later. Thanks!


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Oct 30, 2021)

almondcity said:


> Huh. It looks the same on my end, though it could be my phone having issues


I’m dumb when it comes to Internet stuff, but could it be a cacheing issue? Your phone may be downloading the same old version because it has something cached. 
Maybe try clearing your cookies to see if that does it


----------



## Robert (Oct 30, 2021)

In the meantime:

https://docs.pedalpcb.com/project/BellumMKI-Schematic.jpg


----------



## almondcity (Oct 30, 2021)

Thanks! Tayda sent me a 3 knob enclosure accidentally so I think I'll get one of these puppies


----------



## Sturdag Lagernathy (Oct 30, 2021)

almondcity said:


> Thanks! Tayda sent me a 3 knob enclosure accidentally so I think I'll get one of these puppies


I HIGHLY recommend. Might socket C7, I found 100n much more to my liking. That 680p just doesn't feel right. Fuzz on full, volume all the way down, ahhhh beautiful!


----------



## almondcity (Oct 30, 2021)

yeah planning on socketing a lot of caps, Moonn Electronics build doc has some suggestions for changing some of the values


----------



## fractal33 (Nov 2, 2021)

Im building one of these for a buddy whenever the PCBs get here. Ive read some stuff about the cap values being different than the original/there are a million different versions of the original. Any tips for this build? Should I socket all the 680n’s?


----------



## almondcity (Nov 2, 2021)

fractal33 said:


> Im building one of these for a buddy whenever the PCBs get here. Ive read some stuff about the cap values being different than the original/there are a million different versions of the original. Any tips for this build? Should I socket all the 680n’s?


I would.  The Moonn Electronics build doc suggests 470n for them

The 680p in the tone stack also looks suspicious.  I ran it through the tone stack calculator and it's a very strange tone control.  I may adjust mine to give a lot less scoop.  I actually used to have a V2 Fuzz War but got rid of it because I hated the tone control, I think this had something to do with it


----------



## fractal33 (Nov 2, 2021)

almondcity said:


> I would.  The Moonn Electronics build doc suggests 470n for them
> 
> The 680p in the tone stack also looks suspicious.  I ran it through the tone stack calculator and it's a very strange tone control.  I may adjust mine to give a lot less scoop.  I actually used to have a V2 Fuzz War but got rid of it because I hated the tone control, I think this had something to do with it


Appreciate the input! I think I'm going to socket that 680p then as well. Sounds like a pretty cool pedal, I hope I can get it close to the demos for him.


----------



## Sturdag Lagernathy (Nov 4, 2021)

I've found the 680n/470n debate moot. It makes little, if any difference. The 680p in the tone stack is probably the one that makes the most difference, I've found 100n to be just about right, and sounds most like the original.


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Nov 4, 2021)

Just go for the mk II xD I built the 2 versions... The version one as got the same jank as all the other DBA reverse transistors design ( interstellar, fuzz gun etc.). You'll probably waist a bunch of time trying out different caps and transistors xD never really knowing what sounds more like a original. If you're gonna build it anyway, focus on the tone cap ( I found 100n sounded pretty good, but that 680p just don't work xD) but the others just use 470n xD I even saw other builds with 100n ones too xD it Barely makes a difference. Transistor gain choice had way more of a impact in my case, try 3904, 5088, or 5089 .

Or...

Just build a MK II ... A Big muff variant so it works every time


----------



## almondcity (Nov 5, 2021)

yeah but Mk1 brings the mojo!

Mk2 is just another big muff


----------

